# Aphid climbing the bud



## krbimaging (Apr 21, 2014)

This is my first up close Bug shot. I just got the Canon MP-E 65 and I wanted to see what I could capture. This little guy wouldn't stand still and was tough to capture. But this one shot I managed to focus and get it. I was at 4-5X and this image is cropped about 1/3.

Enjoy


----------



## krbimaging (May 16, 2014)

No comments    sigh...


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 16, 2014)

Its a hell of a zoom, I know how small those things are, couldn't have been easy to get. I would maybe try darkening or playing with the contrast on just the aphid a bit and see if you can bring out a bit more detail.


----------



## krbimaging (May 16, 2014)

Thank you for commenting, I was torn on playing much with the contrast. I wanted to keep the translusent features of the bug. It's a tough call sometimes..After nearly a month going by I was wondering if it was even looked at LOL


----------



## TheFantasticG (May 16, 2014)

It's not a zoom lens. It's macro lens with built in bellows that allows you to magnify up to 5:1 where as a normal macro lens will only go to 1:1 life size reproduction ratio.

It's not a bad shot, but to my eyes composition has fallen short. Those are indeed hard creatures to capture.

I enjoyed my time with the MPE 65mm but found myself using it less and less due to my preferred shooting style. Sold it along with the 60D I bought specifically to use that lens. I would love it if Nikon came out with a macro 100 or 150mm lens that went from 1:2-3:1 as that is where I like to do my macros.


----------

